# Micklez's Iron Warriors Project



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Hello my fellow Heretics,

After starting my Iron Warriors army a couple of months ago I ran out of steam shortly after and hadn't touched them ever since. A few days ago I picked up the brush and started painting again so I thought I'd start this here blog to keep me motivated (as well as gauge some help from the community on a few problems I have). Some people will notice that some of the models are half SM and half CSM, this is because I had a SM army before this who I have salvaged to make this army instead. While also saving me a bit of money I actually like the look of these models as I don't picture IW as the kind of guys who would go all Chaosy on their armour as seen with other Legions. Without further ado, here are some of the Sons of Olympia. Enjoy :grin:










First CSM squad with ML, PG, MoN, IoV and AC w/ PW. Before people grab the torch and pitchforks, yes I know that IW's are undivided, however I am using the MoN to represent the extensive bionic that the IW's use. The squad is about 80% done with some gold trimming left to do and then a wash.



















This is my Warpsmith, while I love the new model it does look a bit flimsy to me, plus I love converting and as a student money is a little tight. And yes I am also aware that his cloak needs a bit of fixing up. He has the BBoS and I am looking at giving him a ++ save, but not sure which one.




























And finally my zerkers, the only unit thus far actually finished (well, minus basing). The unit includes an icon and an AC w/ PW(Sword).

So thats my army so far, C&C is much appreciated and I hope you enjoy this log.


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

So in the end I want to have the following squads for my army, I'll keep this post updated for quick summary:

Huron Blackheart conversion
Warpsmith w/ BBoS

5 Terminators w/ PA
10 Zerkers with Icon and AC w/ PW
Chosen w/ 4 MG, MoN

10 CSM w/ IoV, MoN, PG, ML and AC w/ PW
10 CSM w/ IoV, MoN, PG, ML and AC w/ PW
10 CSM w/ IoV, MoN, PG, ML and AC w/ PW

Vindicator
X Obliterators w/ MoN
Forgefiend

Fortress of Redemption (will either post work here or a link to page in the terrain section)

Allied Guard:
Lord Commissar

10 Penal Squad
10 Penal Squad

Artillery Squad (Most likely Basilisks)


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Some cool layer colours. I would still suggest a bit more touch up work in terms of wash + highlights. Not necessarily edging since you're working with metallics and IMO edging is less noticeable on reflectives, but some highlight dry brushing or spot highlights *after* a wash would add good depth to your current work. Keep it up!


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, will deffinatly give it a crack


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

The chaplain conversion is a very good idea and has been executed well. Good job!


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

alasdair said:


> The chaplain conversion is a very good idea and has been executed well. Good job!


Thank you, although I'm not sure if the blood on the blade is overkill (pun unintended).


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

So after looking at the bezerkers next to the three basic CSM squads I have decided to repaint the so that they are mostly silver with red on the top parts of their helms and on areas with the mark of khorne. The reason for this is that I don't like the way that they stand out from all the other units. Also I will be replacing their arms and backpacks with those of normal CSM's, I don't understand why the unit comes with such different armour but I'm not a fan of it, pics to be posted shortly


----------

